# Shibata Kotetsu Questions



## pancakex10 (Sep 13, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with this knife? It looks very nice and thin but i would love to know if it chips very easily or have any problem with the knife before I buy it


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Laserrr thin, light. If you're a rocker then avoid this knife due to the very low tip. Probably wouldn't be good for rapid mincing either. 

Edge retention should be good, and you can mitigate chipping concerns with a microbevel and not going too extreme on the bevel angles.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

As Foody says.  It's SG-2/R2 steel.  Sharpens easy, gets sharp like carbon, has very good edge retention, but does microchip.  Sharpen initially to 20deg inclusive, then microbevel to 40 for board work.  For slicing and in-hand work I leave it about 20 or 24, but strop on progressively steeper microbevels as touchups become needed.

Rick


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

What are you looking for in a knife? Can you describe your current usage patterns and knife technique?


----------

